# New loss



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this site and never introducedmy self. I have 4 bunny's living with me. My mother was taking care of 1 as she happen to favorite that bunny Pumpkins. Pumpkins wassent to therainbow bridge to be with theourbunny's that passed before her.

Pumpkins had cancer which was foundyears ago on 1 ofher mamory glands. It was removed as well she was spayed at the same time. Earlier this year my mother had taken Pumkins to groomer to bebrushed. The groomer noticed a small mass on her stomach. We made avet appt.for her shorty after and our vetbelieved it was cancer. And surgery was an option but it would extesive and she would need a skin graph cause it was a large mass. Mom deciede not to go ahead with it and take her home and make her compdortable. She wasn't eatting pellets unless there was treats in it, but was eatting letttuce.On the weekendshe wasn't her self and was grumpyso mommade the best decison on behalf of Pumpkins.One of my Parents made phone call to my place and my sister answered andtold me mom put her down, my sister was crying.Me not soemtional.I have gone thtough to many bunny deaths. But i think likelythis year there will be 1 more.

Thanx forreading Rebecca 

Pumpkins was about 8 years old.


----------



## Leaf (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rebecca.

((hugs)) for your losses. Your family sounds wonderful and I hope you all do continue to have many treasured moments with your rabbits.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

So sorry Rebecca for the loss of Pumpkin - remember to be supportive of your Mom and sis who seem to be taking it much harder than you.. At least you have other buns to play with and enjoy - so perhaps post their photos (even one of Pumpkin) so that we can see your little family!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2008)

Photo's!! Hmmmm. I think i might have some on the HD in the living room. I'll see what i can do.

I don't know how upload them onto this website.


----------



## Marietta (May 29, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, evidently your mom took a wise decision by not letting Pumpkin suffer... RIP, Pumpkin!:rainbow:

BWT, this is the photobucket link, this is the way to upload pics here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=47

Marietta


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2008)

I sorry this had to happen. You have my condolences, Pumpkins knew she was loved.

That wasa tough decision to make. Binky free Pumpkins!:rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pumpkins. I have to say though, that I had a bun who also had a cancerous mammory tumour removed, she was fine after that, but became ill very quickly one day close to a year later and I lost her that same day. I'm thinking cancer in the stomach as well for her. So, I can relate to your story very much.

Binkie free Pumpkins!:rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (May 30, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of Pumpkin. Cancer is a deadly thing. ink iris:

Binky free Pumpkin. :rainbow:


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm sorry for you and your family's loss of Pumpkin. She was clearly love very much by all of you. I bet she had a fantastic bunny life with you.

R.I.P. Pumpkin :rainbow:ink iris:

Jo xx


----------

